
Why Did the Crisis of 2008 Happen? - anacleto
https://www.academia.edu/37409070/Why_Did_The_Crisis_of_2008_Happen
======
Dowwie
[http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/crisis.pdf](http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/crisis.pdf)

